# fin de semana largo



## argentina84

What's the English for "fin de semana largo"? It's when people in a city, province, state or country happen to have a local or national holiday on a Friday or a Monday (or both!) and so they don't work for three days on that particular weekend. Many times they go on short holidays.

        Let me know if my explanation is not clear enough.

        Regards!


----------



## ana55

long weekend


----------



## Wynn Mathieson

A Fr/Sa/Su or Sa/Su/Mo (or -- if you're extra lucky! -- a Fr/Sa/Su/Mo) weekend is known in my, Anglo-Welsh, neck of the woods as a "l*ong weekend*".

Hope that helps.

W


----------



## Jeromed

En Argentina ¿no usan el término _puente_ para referirse a un _fin de semana largo_?


----------



## Roberto1764

The term for a four-day weekend *in Spanish*-speaking countries is puente ("bridge"). 

_puente_ es una palabra que significa "a long weekend" en ingles.


----------



## aurilla

"three-day weekend"


----------



## alacant

I think a puente is when Tuesday or Thursday are public holidays and you take the day in between off to make a bridge to the weekend.


----------



## argentina84

I had never heard the expression "puente" to refer to a long weekend before.
So, I can say:
1)Long weekend.
2)Three/four day weekend.
3) A bridge?
Thanks!


----------



## L4ut4r0

Como ya dijo Alacant puente en España es lo que en Chile es un sándwich. No es un fin de semana largo sino el segundo o tercer día de un fin de semana extra largo. Si el feriado es un jueves el sándwich es el viernes. O, si el feriado es un martes, el lunes se hace sándwich.


----------



## Knaya

Roberto1764 said:


> The term for a four-day weekend *in Spanish*-speaking countries is puente ("bridge").
> 
> _puente_ es una palabra que significa "a long weekend" en ingles.


 

En Argentina no tenemos "puente" !


----------



## María Madrid

Y cuando los puentes son de más de cuatro días se llaman acueductos. Como por ejemplo el del 1 y 2 de mayo (ambos festivos en Madrid) cuando caen... en casi cualquier día menos fin de semana. Saludos,


----------



## mrgshelton

Wynn Mathieson, from the BE perspective, suggests *long weekend*.
Aurilla & I, from the AE perspective, suggest* three-day *weekend. Also, In the US, one might hear, "We have a *three-day weekend* coming up because Monday is Labor Day. I'm going to use the *long weekend* to go to Las Vegas."


----------



## DVader

Hola, quería comentarles que acá, en Uruguay, un día "sándwiche" se le dice al día hábil que queda en medio de dos feriados. Por ejemplo, si el martes es feriado pero el lunes no, entonces éste último es "sándwiche". Es un lunes hábil que queda "emparedado" entre dos feriados (domingo y martes).

Espero que aporte algo... aunque mi respuesta llegue unos meses tarde!


----------



## Agua Clara

Hi! I would like to know if it is right to say "happy long weekend"...I mean "fin de semana largo". Thanks in advance 😁

_Nota de moderadora 
Dos hilos unidos.  Gracias. 
Bevj_


----------



## Circunflejo

Note to English speakers before answering the question: it's already odd in Spanish.


----------



## Bevj

Hola Circunflejo 
'Fin de semana largo' ¿te parece raro?  ¿Cómo  se dice, pues?


----------



## lagartija68

Knaya said:


> En Argentina no tenemos "puente" !


Ahora sí, hoy es feriado puente. Hoy viernes 8 de octubre, pero el fin de semana largo va de hoy, viernes 8, hasta el lunes 11 inclusive.


----------



## Haruon

By "fin de semana largo" you mean like a three-day weekend thanks to a Festive Day or something like that, correct?


----------



## Circunflejo

Bevj said:


> Fin de semana largo' ¿te parece raro?


No, lo que me parece raro es feliz fin de semana largo.


----------



## Circunflejo

Haruon said:


> By "fin de semana largo" you mean like a three-day weekend thanks to a Festive Day or something like that, correct?


Yes, that's it.


----------



## Artifacs

Bevj said:


> Hola Circunflejo
> 'Fin de semana largo' ¿te parece raro?  ¿Cómo  se dice, pues?


Creo que en el 95% de los casos diríamos: "Feliz puente," (puente = fin de semana largo) salvo que el término "fin de semana" sea importante en el contexto.


----------



## Agua Clara

Haruon said:


> By "fin de semana largo" you mean like a three-day weekend thanks to a Festive Day or something like that, correct?


Yes!😊


----------



## Haruon

Agua Clara said:


> Yes!😊


I'm not a native speaker, but maybe "happy three-day weekend" or however many days it is. 

I'm also thinking "Enjoy your three-day weekend", which may not be a one-for-one translation, it gets the meaning across.

Of course, it will all depend on the context


----------



## Bevj

Artifacs said:


> Creo que en el 95% de los casos diríamos: "Feliz puente," (puente = fin de semana largo) salvo que el término "fin de semana" sea importante en el contexto.


Un puente seria cuatro dias pero un fin de semana largo, quizás solo tres.
Depende de la situación exacta.

(Gracias por la aclaración,  Circunflejo).


----------



## Agua Clara

T


Wynn Mathieson said:


> A Fr/Sa/Su or Sa/Su/Mo (or -- if you're extra lucky! -- a Fr/Sa/Su/Mo) weekend is known in my, Anglo-Welsh, neck of the woods as a "l*ong weekend*".
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> W


Thank you very much!!!😊


----------



## gengo

Haruon said:


> I'm not a native speaker, but maybe "happy three-day weekend" or however many days it is.
> 
> I'm also thinking "Enjoy your three-day weekend"



I agree with those.  Also:  Have a good...!  (We usually punctuate such phrases with an exclamation mark.)

Although "three-day weekend" is the norm in the US, we also understand and use "long weekend," especially if the holiday is four or more days, such as Thanksgiving (which always falls on a Thursday, so everyone takes the following Friday off).


----------



## Galván

Roberto1764 said:


> The term for a four-day weekend *in Spanish*-speaking countries is puente ("bridge").
> 
> _puente_ es una palabra que significa "a long weekend" en ingles.


Hay que explicar que el término puente es cuando un dia festivo cae entre semana y se hace un puente entre el día festivo y el fin de semana, por ejemplo si el día festivo cae jueves, no se regresa a trabajar hasta el lunes.


----------



## Magazine

Bev, ¿no hablamos aquí de bank holiday?

puente = bank holiday

No idea if you also say this in AmE.


----------



## gengo

Magazine said:


> Bev, ¿no hablamos aquí de bank holiday?
> 
> puente = bank holiday
> 
> No idea if you also say this in AmE.



I believe that a bank holiday is any national public holiday in the UK.  That is, it doesn't necessarily involve a long weekend, and could, for example, be December 25 on a Wednesday.

No, that term is not used in the US.

And others have said in this thread that a puente only occurs when a non-holiday is combined as a non-working day  with a (bank) holiday to create a longer period of not working.


----------



## Magazine

gengo said:


> And others have said in this thread that a puente only occurs when a non-holiday is combined as a non-working day with a (bank) holiday to create a longer period of not working.



I know, gengo, puente is very clear to me  

This is what I was referring to. 

el puente de mayo


----------



## Bevj

Magazine said:


> Bev, ¿no hablamos aquí de bank holiday?
> 
> puente = bank holiday
> 
> No idea if you also say this in AmE.


No.
As far as I remember, in the UK a bank holiday is always on a Monday.
The idea of sneaking an extra day off between a weekend and an official, mid-week holiday (puente in Spanish) is practically unknown.


----------



## gengo

Bevj said:


> As far as I remember, in the UK a bank holiday is always on a Monday.



I don't think that's true.  Wikipedia says:

_A bank holiday is a national public holiday in the United Kingdom, Republic of Ireland and the Crown dependencies. The term refers to all public holidays in the United Kingdom be they set out in statute, declared by royal proclamation or held by convention under common law._

It also gives a list of all bank holidays in the UK, and includes Christmas, Boxing Day, and New Year's Day, which of course do not always fall on a Monday.


----------



## gengo

Magazine said:


> I know, gengo, puente is very clear to me



You said "puente = bank holiday."  That does not seem to be true, according to what others in this thread have said.


----------



## Magazine

Wow, always on a Monday? 

Interesting. 

This weekend is actually a "puente" in Spain. 

The holiday is on Tuesday, so everybody left Madrid to go to the beach or to the mountains. 

By the way, a really long weekend ...we call it *"acueducto"*

Look at this example:

_El año cerrará con _*un gran acueducto, puesto que el 6 de diciembre, día de la Constitución, será lunes; y el día 8 de diciembre, día de la Inmaculada, caerá en miércoles.*


----------



## Aguas Claras

Precisely this weekend is a "puente" in Spain because 12 October (Tuesday) is a public holiday. The midday news today (Friday) showed the traffic pouring out of Madrid! 



Bevj said:


> The idea of sneaking an extra day off between a weekend and an official, mid-week holiday (puente in Spanish) is practically unknown.


Yes, but it didn't used to be. When I was young we used to have the equivalent of "puentes" because the bank holidays corresponded to a specific day of the year, not to the "first Monday of XXXX" or whatever. I can't remember when they changed it (precisely in order to avoid "puentes"). Now, only Christmas Day, Boxing Day and New Year's Day have fixed dates.


----------



## Magazine

gengo said:


> You said "puente = bank holiday."  That does not seem to be true, according to what others in this thread have said.


Gengo, we can talk about this at length, but as Bev said, a bank holiday if not always it does OFTEN fall on a Monday, I guess she knows, right?  
And that would be a typical _puente. _


----------



## Galván

Si el festivo cae martes, se hace el puente hacia atrás, es decir solo lunes y martes son festivos. 
En este caso sí sería un bank holiday.


----------



## Bevj

Magazine said:


> Gengo, we can talk about this at length, but as Bev said, a bank holiday if not always it does OFTEN fall on a Monday, I guess she knows, right?
> And that would be a typical _puente. _


If the holiday is on a Monday, there is no puente.


----------



## Magazine

Bevj said:


> If the holiday is on a Monday, there is no puente.


*Puente festivo*​*Puente festivo o fin de semana largo son términos utilizados en los países occidentales para referirse** a un período de días de fiesta o vacaciones que se forma al unir un día festivo con otro, o un fin de semana, **deberá ser necesariamente en días alternos, no considerándose puente el enlazar varios días festivos. En algunos lugares se usa la expresión sándwich para referirse específicamente al día originalmente laborable que, por haber quedado entre festivos, se considera no laborable.*​
* O sea, si el lunes fuera fiesta yo lo llamaría puente ya que no vas a trabajar 4 días seguidos. A lo mejor es algo personal.*


----------



## gengo

Magazine said:


> * O sea, si el lunes fuera fiesta yo lo llamaría puente ya que no vas a trabajar 4 días seguidos.*



I don't understand.  If the holiday is on Monday, there are only three days of no work:  Saturday, Sunday, and Monday.


----------



## Magazine

Seeee, you confuse me, I meant three days of course  . Even though here we only usually work until 3pm on Fridays in most jobs. So we might talk about three days and a half.

good night, amigos.


----------



## Aguas Claras

Magazine said:


> deberá ser necesariamente en días alternos, no considerándose puente el enlazar varios días festivos.


Si "deberá ser necesariamente en días alternos", creo que te estás contradiciendo, puesto que un fin de semana combinado con un lunes no sería puente. A mi entender, un puente es cuando hay un día laboral entre el fin de semana y el festivo. Es decir, si el lunes o el jueves es festivo. Es muy normal preguntar a alguien "Vas a tomar el puente" para preguntar si va a coger un día de vacaciones en el día laboral intermedio.


----------



## Galván

Bevj said:


> If the holiday is on a Monday, there is no puente.


Correct, technically there is no "puente" if the holiday falls on a Monday but people still call it "puente" because they don't know the difference  .


----------

